# Dryin an curing



## Blackie54 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know we talk about humidity, temperature an color but what about the ones that grow in mass Forrest,s in California,s national Forrest s. How do they do it an be so precise. It is hard enough to hide the pot much less big drying tents if this is how it is done?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2014)

i grow lots of plants outdoors right now i have 5 that are over 6 foot with a few of them pushing 7-8 ft and 10 or so around 5 ft and 15 from a foot to 2 ft i dry in a big camping tent the trick when ur drying outdoors  is lots of air movement i use 2 fans in my tent u cant control the humidity so looking at the weather is crucial when drying outdoors


----------

